# Help!!!  Need ideas



## megan87 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok my husband hates salads....I love salads..... (see the issue...)

I need some ideas of how to get him to eat more salad. He hates anything green and when ever I make salad ( I load his up with either chicken or beef, bacon and crutons) he acts like a little kids making faces at the lettuce (yes its funny but dont tell him I said that lol) Do  you have any tricks that could help me? I love a good roman, carrots, cucumber, cabbage salad. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2013)

Make yourself all the salads you want and leave him alone.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 10, 2013)

does he like spicy/hot things, roasted veggies, or pickled stuff?

you could try topping his salads with raw or pickled hot peppers (such as pepperoncinos, jalapenos, serranos, or hotter), 

or roasted/grilled veggies like red or orange bell peppers, asparagus, onions, or beer soaked mushrooms.

or, top his salads with pickled veggies like gardiniere, mushrooms, or green tomatoes.

hth. if not, do as andy says.


----------



## megan87 (Jan 10, 2013)

I will have to try the grilled veggies. I would leave him alone but the man would eat nothing but beef and potatoes then lol. His doctor has told him to eat more vegetables but he refuses and if he does eat them pouts. I have tried tons of ways of cooking vegetables but he always says he hates them. He tries veggies at restaurants and our friends houses but same result with the acting like he is 5yrs old making faces.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 10, 2013)

megan87 said:


> ... I would leave him alone but the man would eat nothing but beef and potatoes then ... he always says he hates [veggies]...



The bottom line is, you can't make his choices for him. Make salads and veggie dishes for yourself, leave extras in the fridge in case he decides to try something with no pressure, and let it go.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, why do women make all the trouble. I hate salad. Letuce is not even human foods, as the matter of fact I don't even think it was used the same way 50-60 years ago. I'd eat cucumber/tomato salad but letuce is yuk.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2013)

I understand your dilemma.  If you keep pushing veggies, he will begin to resent you for doing it.  You can try to talk to him about it, trying to figure out which veggies he would consider.  You can't make him like it.


----------



## megan87 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sigh.... guys are big babies some times... I tried doing tomato and mozzarella salad but he just ate the cheese.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 10, 2013)

charlie, there are dozens and dozens of types of greens that are called lettuces. everything from sweet to savory to bitter. you couldn't have tried them all to say they're all yuk.

meghan, another thing to try is to cook veggies with a load of garlic toasted in olive oil, topped with grated cheese. again, if he's a chili head, add a pinch or three of hot pepper flakes.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 10, 2013)

Bucky, if it is green it is Yuk, so much so that not only I do not like vegies, I do not like clothe if they are green, I would not go out with my wife if she wears a green dress and so on and so forth. 

In all the truth you are correct I have not tried all of them. I am talking about common types of lettuce sold in the stores. Have to admit though I do eat baby greens salad mixture. Not that I really like it but with plenty of bread crumbs and good vinaigrette it is edible.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> Bucky, if it is green it is Yuk, so much so that not only I do not like vegies, I do not like clothe if they are green, I would not go out with my wife if she wears a green dress and so on and so forth.
> 
> In all the truth you are correct I have not tried all of them. I am talking about common types of lettuce sold in the stores. Have to admit though I do eat baby greens salad mixture. Not that I really like it but with plenty of bread crumbs and good vinaigrette it is edible.



Charlie, I understand your extreme dislike for green things.  I'm willing to help.  Send me all the paper money you have that's green on the back.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 10, 2013)

Andy, what's Paper Money, I would like to see some, I have heard of them from older people, but do not see them, at least not in my walet. Now at this point I do not know if to cry or to laugh.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 10, 2013)

megan87 said:


> Ok my husband hates salads....I love salads..... (see the issue...)
> 
> I need some ideas of how to get him to eat more salad. He hates anything green and when ever I make salad ( I load his up with either chicken or beef, bacon and crutons) he acts like a little kids making faces at the lettuce (yes its funny but dont tell him I said that lol) Do you have any tricks that could help me? I love a good roman, carrots, cucumber, cabbage salad.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Megan,
I'd follow Andy's advice. My table is set like so...after setting it with the dinner service,knives and forks, I put on the food,there is a veggie salad of some sort I too am a salad lover and have some almost every night, I really love summer when I can make a salad of herbs,fresh garden heirloom tomatoes, baby cucumbers and a nice lemon evoo, dressing, I just set the salad on the table,next the meat or chicken, veggie, bread or rolls dessert sometimes  or just ice cream later. But the foods are there eat them or not your choice, if you decide to not eat something don't expect me to make you something else. there it is take it or leave it. If the doctor said to do such and such he would be wise to follow directions. Hope we have helped you a little. Life can be hard so eat well and healthy as you can.
kadesma


----------



## Cerise (Jan 10, 2013)

Take a look through the Salad & Vegetable threads here. There are lots of ideas.

I enjoy a salad on warm pizza dough i.e. Caesar or chicken caesar salad, or shrimp salad. The warm dough makes a nice conrast to the fresh, crisp, cool salad greens.

Or, Caesar Salad on a Stick 
Caesar Salad on a Stick - Chef's Resources


----------



## Claire (Jan 11, 2013)

At some point you have to say, "Screw it" and forget it.  If he won't eat anything healthy, well, you knew that when you married him, just make sure you have a good life insurance policy on him and carry on.  Don't make yourself, and him, miserable over the issue.  Continue to eat healthy yourself, and instead of nagging and convincing and .... you get the picture, just pay on that life insurance policy and smirk to yourself.


----------



## Addie (Jan 11, 2013)

Leave the man alone. He is an adult. He is capable of making his own decisions. You are only his wife. Not his keeper. And like Claire said, "Pay those premiums on his life insurance." 

Our taste buds are constantly changing. Foods that I hated as a child, are now some of my favorites. Who doesn't like chocolate ice cream? I loved it as a child. Today I can't stand the taste of it. I hated broccoli as a child. Today, give me a big bowl of it steamed with plenty of butter or Ranch dressing on it, and I will clean it up in no time. Many years ago I lived n fried egg sandwiches. Today, I have to throw out eggs that are at least a couple of months old. And I can't stand to eat bread. Just continue to make a salad for yourself. In fact, only make enough for one. 

Be creative. Find ways to hide veggies in other foods. Diced really small, you can hide celery and onions or chives in potato salad. Casseroles are a great  place to start. Don't make a fuss about it. Just do it quietly.


----------



## menumaker (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok, here's what I do. I make lots of little salad dishes and you will be surprised how salad Haters suddenly want a 'bit of this, a bit of that'
Try;
Fresh beetroot and orange segments together in one bowl then;
Tomato and Mozzarella slices
Diced cucumber in minty yogurt dressing
potato salad
pasta with mixed herb olive oil dressing
Feta cheese with pomegranate ( delicious) you get the idea, good luck


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 11, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Charlie, I understand your extreme dislike for green things.  I'm willing to help.  Send me all the paper money you have that's green on the back.



Kinda reminds me of a song...

1rst voice - "If I had a million dollars"
2nd voice - "If I had a million dollars"
1rst voice - "I'd buy you a green dress"
2nd voice - "But not a real green dress, that's cruel"
Lyrics written and sung by "Bare Naked Ladies"


Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## jkath (Jan 11, 2013)

I think the best way to get anyone to eat anything healthy is to do one of two things:

1. Let them see the results that have happened to you, personally (weight loss or better distribution; better energy level; happier all around attitude

2. Give them articles to read about how good produce affects the body, and how a lack of veggies can hurt oneself

It's a tough thing, but I like how you're asking opinions - shows you really care about your man


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 11, 2013)

megan87 said:


> Sigh.... guys are big babies some times... I tried doing tomato and mozzarella salad but he just ate the cheese.



Perhaps he doesn't like to be treated like a baby. Do him the courtesy of letting him do what you do, choosing what he does or does not want to eat. Vegetables are a healthy part of our diet, but the diets of some peoples, like the Inuit or Zulu, show that they are not irreplaceable. Perhaps, if you took up eating seal blubber or sour milk and maize meal, he would follow suit.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 11, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Kinda reminds me of a song...
> 
> 1rst voice - "If I had a million dollars"
> 2nd voice - "If I had a million dollars"
> ...


Yes, "The Ladies", Canada's pride and joy (no really).  Too bad they broke up.  This is one of their best!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree with so many of the others. His antics of making faces and pouting even in front of company is both ridiculous and childish, but he's not your child. Sadly it sounds like he has some growing up to do, but it's not your job to raise him properly. Ignore the situation and eat the way you choose. He's a big boy so let him prepare his own meals. He's feeding off the attention he gets, just like a child.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes I am on the same page as most of you. My Dad was a meat and potatoes guy but my Mom would always put a token. Amount of vegetables on his plate and he would eat them. He tried to get out of it when he moved here. But I just told him Mom made all of us eat "five bites" of what we didn't like and the same rule applies here. 'nuff said!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 12, 2013)

Withhold his allowance. Send him to his room. Cut back on his television privledges. Give him a time out. Take away his toys. 

Then tell him when he stops acting like a child, you will stop treating him like one.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 12, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Withhold his allowance. Send him to his room. Cut back on his television privledges. Give him a time out. Take away his toys.
> 
> Then tell him when he stops acting like a child, you will stop treating him like one.


----------



## chopper (Jan 12, 2013)

Hard to believe there are three pages here. My hubby doesn't eat salad or veggies or anything green. His doctor said to eat more salads. He told the doctor that he didn't like salad, and the doctor told him to try a new dressing. 
Hubby had to explain to the doctor that it wasn't about the dressing, but about the veggies.  Anyway, the conversation then changed to other ways to improve his health like exercise, eating more fiber (things other than veggies), and how to ask me to use the blender and put puréed veggies into things I cook for him.  It has worked well for us.  I never tell hubby what to eat.  He is a big boy.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Withhold his allowance. Send him to his room. Cut back on his television privledges. Give him a time out. Take away his toys.
> 
> Then tell him when he stops acting like a child, you will stop treating him like one.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 13, 2013)

chopper said:


> Hard to believe there are three pages here. My hubby doesn't eat salad or veggies or anything green. His doctor said to eat more salads. He told the doctor that he didn't like salad, and the doctor told him to try a new dressing.
> Hubby had to explain to the doctor that it wasn't about the dressing, but about the veggies.  Anyway, the conversation then changed to other ways to improve his health like exercise, eating more fiber (things other than veggies), and how to ask me to use the blender and put puréed veggies into things I cook for him.  It has worked well for us.  I never tell hubby what to eat.  He is a big boy.



thanks for this, chopper. everyone is so quick to offer condemnations based on a simple question asking for help. maybe the guy is the greatest guy on earth in all other ways (ok, third behind me and chief longwind), but is childish about eating what food eats.

we sbould try to be helpful with our culinary expertise, not judgemental on his behaviour.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 13, 2013)

One of my friends had a toddler who would only eat bread. She added some veg to the bread when she baked it.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 13, 2013)

buckytom said:


> thanks for this, chopper. everyone is so quick to offer condemnations based on a simple question asking for help. maybe the guy is the greatest guy on earth in all other ways (ok, third behind me and chief longwind), but is childish about eating what food eats.
> 
> we sbould try to be helpful with our culinary expertise, not judgemental on his behaviour.


I totally agree. I think it is all how you look at things though.  It is important to get healthy things into a person but not to brow beat them into it.

The whole "five bite" thing in my family actually became a good thing.  I would quickly eat my five bites of pork chop (love them now) so I wouldn't taste much and I could then get another huge helping of veggies.  At the same time, my Dad would eat his five bites of veggies so he could get another pork chop!  And when I brought it up when he moved here, it was like Mom was in the room for both of us and a great memory. 

I think it is all in the way you handle things.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 13, 2013)

How about trying roasted veggies?


----------



## Alex-Peter (Jan 20, 2013)

You can play with him a very beautiful game is the arcade game and if he loses eats green salad with you ..lol


----------



## I_M_Baker (Jan 20, 2013)

If he will eat stir fry, you can make a simple stir fry and lay it on a bed of shredded raw cabbage or shredded raw baby spinach. It isn't salad but it is a way for him to eat better and still have meat in his diet. and It taste great!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 20, 2013)

The man is an adult. If he doesn't wish to change his eating habits after his doctor has recommended he do so or you have tried to include more veggies, well, that is his choice. I would probably have a conversation with him trying to find out why he won't eat veggies or why he won't try veggies. I would not engage in arguments, games, bribes, or any other ploys. Ir you are the meal planner and grocery shopper, you could try going "no meat" a couple of nights a week. If he doesn't like what you make, he could always make his own meal.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 20, 2013)

I was making lunch for kids today and made salad, had to eat it too. had set the example. Bay greens are not bad, especially wit air loom tomatoes end English cuces and harts of palm + dressing.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 20, 2013)

I think because you love and care for your husband and you want him to be healthy....your best option is just to sneak stuff in his foods that wont alter the flavor in a major way.  (greens in lasagna is an easy one).  Some people just do not like certain foods, for instance, I dont care how healthy someone might say sauerkraut is, I probably make a childish face when it's stuck in front of me!  best of luck!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 20, 2013)

Jerry Seinfeld's wife has some great cookbooks and recipes for sneaking veggies into kids' meals.  I've seen her on various talk shows, and her recipes sound decent.  http://www.amazon.com/Deceptively-Delicious-ebook/dp/B000UZNREG/ref=tmm_kin_title_0

That said, I have to agree with others, your DH is an adult, and as such has a right to eat whatever he wants.  If what you cooked and served isn't what he wants, then he has the right to find something else.


----------



## Oldvine (Jan 20, 2013)

I've been married forever and eat all the salad and greens I want.  I let my husband choose whatever he wants to have on his plate and rarely is it a salad or something green.  Leave the guy alone.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 21, 2013)

You can lead a horse to water...but you can't make it drink. 

There are foods I won't eat (bananas come to mind immediately). If my doctor told me to eat a banana / day, I'd flat out not do it. No one would be able to trick me into eating raw bananas (I can do banana bread). Bananas make me retch. I know bananas are a great source of potassium--but there's no way bananas are ever going to be part of my daily diet unless my sense of smell, taste, and perception of texture change.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 21, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> You can lead a horse to water...but you can't make it drink.
> 
> There are foods I won't eat (bananas come to mind immediately). If my doctor told me to eat a banana / day, I'd flat out not do it. No one would be able to trick me into eating raw bananas (I can do banana bread). Bananas make me retch. I know bananas are a great source of potassium--but there's no way bananas are ever going to be part of my daily diet unless my sense of smell, taste, and perception of texture change.


 
+1

I wouldn't touch a banana with a ten foot pole

I say let the man make his own choices. Make salad for the table and let him decide if he wants to have some.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> +1
> 
> I wouldn't touch a banana with a ten foot pole...




So you probably wouldn't be interested in my Chicken and bananas recipe.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> So you probably wouldn't be interested in my Chicken and bananas recipe.


 
I'd rather chew off my own arm!


----------



## luvs (Jan 21, 2013)

could make a salad for 1.
my guy is fussy. i give him the local delivery place menus. then i make my dinner.


----------



## Number 18 (Feb 13, 2013)

Try creamy dressings, they make the salad taste like heaven.
Try adding toasted bread on top. Love the crunch.
Don't just make a plain salad and don't add all the vegetables.

Try Asian salad where the add noodles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 13, 2013)

Maybe you can get him a shot on a V-8 Fusion commercial. Even if he doesn't get the part, you still get to smack him in the head.


----------



## Soma (Feb 13, 2013)

I wouldn't push veggies on someone who doesn't like them.....it just encourages that 5-year old childish behaviour.

I would still make a big salad every day though, and place two portions on the table, take my share.....and if he doesn't go for it, say: "oh goody, all the more for me". If he sees you eating vegs with gusto every day, he may one day wonder what he's missing and try some. But I wouldn't make a big deal of it, lest it encourage the inner 5-year old.


----------



## chopper (Feb 22, 2013)

Number 18 said:


> Try creamy dressings, they make the salad taste like heaven.
> Try adding toasted bread on top. Love the crunch.
> Don't just make a plain salad and don't add all the vegetables.
> 
> Try Asian salad where the add noodles.



Funny, I don't like any of the creamy dressings.  Asian salads are pretty yummy!


----------



## Claire (Feb 23, 2013)

I have an issue with husbands who will not even try.  The issue is, tough ****.  Take out life insurance and let him eat as he wants to.  He wants to eat like a 3 year old whose parent indulge him, go for it.  Just keep the insurance premiums up.  Every time a health issue came up for my husband, I told him that I love to cook, but hate doing math.  You do the math, I'll fix what you need.  The control (since he loves my cooking) is in his hands.  I'll work around it.  But I refuse to be his jail-keeper, or turn cooking into a daily problem.  A math problem at that.


----------



## nicktrick (Feb 23, 2013)

I used to hate salads too.

I'd disguise the salad by adding some meat to it. Try adding lots of grilled chicken strips.
Also add things other than vegetables. These are my favorite:
-Cranberries. Make almost every salad tastier
-Nuts. I like walnuts. They give a nice flavour.
-Seeds. They give the salad some crunch.

Try it. If he won't eat it, he's a hopeless cause.


----------



## Addie (Feb 23, 2013)

Claire said:


> I have an issue with husbands who will not even try. The issue is, tough ****. Take out life insurance and let him eat as he wants to. He wants to eat like a 3 year old whose parent indulge him, go for it. Just keep the insurance premiums up. Every time a health issue came up for my husband, I told him that I love to cook, but hate doing math. You do the math, I'll fix what you need. The control (since he loves my cooking) is in his hands. I'll work around it. But I refuse to be his jail-keeper, or turn cooking into a daily problem. A math problem at that.


 
When my girlfriend's husband was first diagnosed, he was checking his sugar constantly. Drove her crazy. She is a lawyer and he is disabled plumber. He does all the cooking. So for about a month he did good. Then he got bored with all of it and ran out of strips. His wife said they were too expensive to buy and she couldn't afford them. He hasn't checked his sugar levels in over a year. And he is right back to all of his bad habits. Including a can of beer in his hand all day long, every day. She doesn't seem to care. I expect to hear that she has been diagnosed also. These two folks are a disaster waiting to happen. They are in for a shock when they both end up in the ER.


----------



## megan87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone have recipes for hiding veggies in food?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 26, 2013)

megan87 said:


> Anyone have recipes for hiding veggies in food?



Yes. Jerry Seinfeld's wife wrote a book about fooling children into eating vegetables by hiding them in food.

Sorry if this sounds harsh, Megan, but seriously - leave your husband alone. When he finds out you're trying to deceive him into eating the way you think he should, it will not be a good situation. People here have given you plenty of ideas. If they're not working, just accept that your husband is fine the way he is. If you can't, then do some soul-searching as to why it's a problem for you.


----------



## Claire (Feb 27, 2013)

I guess I'm lucky.  My husband took his diabetes seriously rather than make me the the bad guy.  I have a set of measuring cups (1/2 for breakfast and lunch, a full cup for supper).  Whenever I buy snack food for him I razor out the nutrition count and tape it to the inside of a cabinet door, at eye level.  The thing is, it is not my problem.  It is his.  I've always cooked in a nutritious way (the way Mom taught me), portion control is up to him.  i have shaky hands (an inherited problem) an no one in their right mind would want me administering a shot.  Makes for inspiration.  It probably helps that we got married later in life, after having starter marriages.  He just doesn't expect me to be his mommy.  

Oh?  Simple answer?  Have you made nege maki?  Everyone loves it.  I add a sliver of carrot to the green onion for some color.  Whenever I make it, it is a hit.  Also chop mushrooms very finely and add to ground meat in almost anything.  

But I still say, pay the premiums on his life insurance (which is good advice for anyone).


----------



## letscook (Feb 27, 2013)

Give up on trying to get the salad in him I been trying for 30 years.  My hubbie will eat 2 forks full I mean it really I have to make him a salad when he wants one that only contains 2 fork fulls of lettuce and of course he put about 1/4 cup of salad dresing it. I never make one for him until he request it . His only veggie he will eat is corn, But he will eat carrots and peas when i make a beef stew. Thats after he mashes everything up.  Green peppers on a pizza once and awhile. 
My oldest grandson doesn't eat but loves zucchini bread, so he get alot of that and sometimes i put in shreddred carrots. It passes.  

So just give up - You just can't win with bullheaded people ( AKA my Hubbie ) But sometimes When I am eating my salad he will ask what dressing is that and want to taste it taking his normal 2 forks full.  So like a kid stop giving it to them and then they think they are getting left out and want.  Oh my hubbie does like colslaw so I make that for him alot.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 27, 2013)

My kids luckily eat most veggies and fruit. Hubby is not fond of them but he's too lazy to cook anything so he just eats what's on his plate. He complains sometimes but if I say he's welcome to go make something else, he just groans and eats what he gets.
I don't have to sneak veg into food but I do sometimes just to increase our intake of fresh produce. It's hard to get your 5 a day sometimes.


----------



## megan87 (Feb 27, 2013)

No we talked about it and he said he would try food with veggies in them. I brought up the idea of hidding them and he was very happy with that idea. I got him to eat lentil soup with celery and carrots in it and he liked it! We are both trying to lose weight, I want to lose 40-50 and he wants to lose 20.


----------



## megan87 (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh yea I gave up on the salad.. too much was left on the table and I hate wasting food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2013)

Good deal Megan!  I would just puree the veggies and add them into everything, like gravies, casseroles, stews.  Some veggies will just cook away and you won't even notice them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 27, 2013)

megan87 said:


> No we talked about it and he said he would try food with veggies in them. I brought up the idea of hiding them and he was very happy with that idea. I got him to eat lentil soup with celery and carrots in it and he liked it! We are both trying to lose weight, I want to lose 40-50 and he wants to lose 20.



Well, that's a horse of a different color!  The sauce for one of my favorite pot roast recipes consists of pureeing the cooked veggies and liquid after the meat is done. So just cook veggies that go with the meat dish you're making and puree them into a sauce.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh yes, much easier if Hubby is in agreement!  Puree away!  Meatloaf can take a lot of veggies, and whole olives are good baked into it as well.


----------



## megan87 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yea gave up on salad but he agreed he does need to eat healthier. He still whines but he doesnt make faces lol. and usually I just have to give him "the look" and he stops. My main thing is what veggies go with what? What would be good in spagahitti? I know carrots for pot roasts, would anything be good for a shredded pork roast, you know how you have all that sauce before you shredded it and you put the pork back in.  I am making lentil soup once every two weeks and we have that for two nights, I put carrots, celery and tomatoes in it and puree them. Just ideas oh what sauces and veggie go together.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 27, 2013)

Spaghetti sauce (or any tomato sauce) is good with shredded carrots, celery, peppers, onion, mushrooms, basil.  Meatloaf, with all the previous.  Egg dishes with same.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2013)

Spaghetti Sauce: puree or grate zucchini, spinach and cook it into the sauce.  Does he like green peppers and onions?  Those go in too, if it's a veg he likes, put in extra and leave it in chunks.

Pulled pork: I put in poblano chilies, pureed tomatoes would work.  Again, zucchini could even be used. Zucchini has no real flavor of it's own so it's easy to hide it.

I have to think some more on it.  So many things can be incorporated into meatloaf and such.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2013)

How about a list of veggies he doesn't like and you want to use?  It would be easier to come up with ideas for you.


----------



## megan87 (Feb 27, 2013)

squash, zucchini   are the only ones he really really hates. I am trying to use more brocoli, carrots, celery. I only learned to start cooking when I moved in with him so my cooking with veggies is very limited. So I am open to ideas of new veggies to try and mix into our diet.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 27, 2013)

lol, for a second there i thought we'd merged the hiding veggies for toddlers thread.

seriously.

meghan, you can steam then puree lots of veggies to incorporate into sauces that go on meats and spuds.

baby food to some, haute cuisine to others.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 27, 2013)

Actually, baby food isn't such a bad idea for a mix in.  It's already steamed and pureed....


----------



## Addie (Feb 27, 2013)

Pureed veggies can be used as a thickener for gravy or in soups. You can also hide veggies in hash. Mashed up and mixed in with the meat.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 28, 2013)

You can add pureed zucchini or squash to the cheese sauce for mac 'n cheese. I do this often with all sorts of veg. You hardly taste the veggies. I also add mashed veggies to my potato topping for cottage pie, add grated carrots, zucchini, celery and onion to meatballs or meatloaf.
Pureed veggies are great in savoury muffins, pancakes and breads etc etc.


----------

